# 01 maxima grumbles and groans when cold



## Groundskeeper (Jun 5, 2011)

My maxima with 130k on it runs great and is very dependable but recentley developed a wierd noise.. I know for a fact that it needs the a wheel bearing and an 02 sensor but i'm waiting to make sure I dont need anything really major before I fix those and I dont feel that they are related to the noise. In the morning it cranks up and runs perfect with a mild vibration. put it reverse and I notice a little grumble, go to neutral and it goes away, go to drive and its more noticeable than in reverse, with or with out the brake applied. Hit the gas and go down the road and the noise kinda flares up with rpm and goes away. Here is where it gets really wierd. At the end of our street is a bump in the road and under light acceleration the car bounces up and down some and the rumble/groan flares up and down with the bounce. All this goes away or becomes next to inaudible as the car warms up. The exhaust hangers and motor mounts look good. The oil pressure light flicks on and off just as you first crank it in the am and I pray that has nothing to do with it. It is also more noticible while the steering wheel is being held to the right. It is next to impossible to hear any of this from the outside though.. it is resonating in the cabin and my wife thinks it sounds like a race car. Pretty annoying


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

engine mount possibly.....jack it up and see how all that looks


----------

